# 2008 CR1 Geometry Question



## Broomwagon (Mar 12, 2002)

Does anyone know the wheelbase and fork rake specs on a 2008 CR1 Pro? I'm comparing several different bike geometries and I'm missing these two measurements.

Thanks.


----------

